

Ask HN: So what is the best way to hire developers? - matan_a

There is quite a lot of strong opinions on the current state of affairs regarding recruiting quality developers.<p>I'd love to hear some suggestions from the peeps here on what they consider to be a good hiring experience they were in.<p>What made it stand out? What would you do if you were hiring today?
======
mmccomb
I recently interviewed for a developer position that did not include a formal
interview. Instead I spent the day working with the company on a small task.
Come the end of the day I was asked to describe the design/implementation of
the solution a do a short code walkthrough.

As hiring processes go it was easily the most enjoyable and beneficial (from
my perspective) that I have experienced. Not only did it provide me with an
opportunity to prove my ability but it also gave me an insight into the
company, their working environment, my potential colleagues and the work they
do.

Obviously a day is a large time commitment but if the hiring company can
obtain enough assurance from a CV/personal recommendation that a developer is
capable then it's an extremely beneficial process for both parties.

------
TMK
Just a stupid idea. Get those applicants to write punch of functions which can
be used on the development of the product. Give them specification of the
function and they should be able to write it. Hire the one who's function is
the best. xD

